# light system 29 gallon



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

how can I build a light system for my 29 gallon tank? I would like the light to be strong enough so that if any problems with the plants surface, I can immediately rule out lack of light to be the problem.... I also would like it to be cheaper than an already build light system from the LFS .


----------



## RayRay (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea Ive been looking at fabricating a light for my 30 gallon Hex


----------

